# ما الفرق بين مصدر مؤول بفعل الماضي و المضارع ؟



## Mohammed Fathurrydo

ما الفرق بين مصدر مؤول بفعل الماضي و المضارع ؟
 امثلا الفرق بين ان يقول و ان قال


----------



## Mahaodeh

من ناحية كونهما مصدر مؤول، لا فرق حسب علمي، على الأقل لم أقرأ أبدا أن هناك فر. أما من ناحية المعنى، فهذا يعتمد على السياق وأنت لم تعط أي سياق. فقط ملاحظة، أن المصدرية لا ترد إلا مع الفعل المضارع فبالتالي "ان قال" ليست مصدر مؤول


----------



## Mohammed Fathurrydo

نعم أشكرك شكرا جزيلا ظننت أن ان+فعل الماضى =مصدر مؤول


----------



## Mejeed

يكون المصدر المؤول من الفعل الماضي بتقديم (ما) عليه ، نحو : أعجبني ما قلت ، تقديرها : أعجبني قولك .


----------

